# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Διάφορα >  >  Ford cosworth projectors and flash

## Sigal

Σετ προβολής Hella Γερμανίας με τις βάσεις τους και φλας μάσκας 
Ford Cosworth μεταχειρισμένα. 

60€

23658594_308330099647860_3131017984594999847_n.jpg 23659420_308330129647857_6278047953561637950_n.jpg 23622494_308330152981188_5809569924849981739_n.jpg 

23658474_308330116314525_929741456602652142_n.jpg 23622057_308330179647852_2719487149175904343_n.jpg

----------

